# Vapouround x Ultroner Aether



## Snape of Vape (1/11/18)

It's been really tough keeping my mouth shut about this project over the last few months, but we're almost at the end of the prototyping phase and I have permission now to give everyone a first look at the Aether.

This is a collaboration between Vapouround and Ultroner, it's our first venture into the hardware world (first and foremost, we're a trade magazine).

Features:


Full stabilised wood body


80W SEVO chipset (VW/VV/Bypass, high efficiency)


single 18650


convenient "slide&lock" bottle system.


compact, ergonomic design.

We're now working on the final details, such as he finishing process, branding and packaging. I'd love to hear what you all think of this!

source:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (1/11/18)

hmmm, send me one to test

just kidding, looks good

price range ?


----------



## Pixstar (2/11/18)

Looks awesome, well done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/11/18)

This isn't me who created this, I saw the post on Reddit and thought I'd share it here.
I've recently bought a Pulse X and although I love the fact that I can change wattage etc, I still prefer the size and everything else of my Reo.
For my builds (0.8-1.2) something like this I feel would be perfect.
I just don't really know the chipset.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

